

CouchDB merges in BigCouch - nslater
https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/welcome_bigcouch

======
gecko
I think CouchDB is vastly underrated as a hacker database for toy projects.
We're talking about an incredibly simple database, with powerful replication
abilities, with brain-dead administration, and one-click offsite backup and
synchronization, that requires no real client libraries to work with. It makes
it comically easy for me to hack on toy projects on the road, then sync them
right back up afterwards when I'm done.

I know CouchDB sometimes gets some flak for not performing as well as other
NoSQLs. Anecdotally, that feels as if it's gotten a lot better over time, and
this BigCouch merge may improve things further, but sometimes there's a case
to be made for using something just because it's fun and easy to work with.

~~~
batgaijin
Why not use the community edition of couchbase?

~~~
rdtsc
Here is why:

* No _changes feed. (TAPs won't do here sorry). I mean that is uber killer feature of CouchDB. Otherwise, just pick any other key value store.

* HTTP interface to DB : you can use CouchDB to store both your data and your code. That is very cool.

* Futon : that is the web based db and document browser and viewer. That is killer. Being able to see what is in your database and debug before that data is used by some other part of the system is invaluable.

~~~
garrensmith
We working on a new version of Futon. Adding a ton more features. Will be out
later this year.

------
mark_l_watson
I built BigCouch from source and played with it a few years ago. Cloudant is a
cool company, and good of them to open source a big piece of their
infrastructure.

I am taking a fresh look at CouchDB. I have always had an aversion to
JavaScript, which is what CouchDB views are written in, but lately I have been
getting into JS more because of Meteor and Ember.js. Off topic, but I find
using a subset of JS, and keeping JSLint running in IntelliJ makes for a nice
dev environment.

~~~
mlmilleratmit
Take a look at chewbranca's work on Fauxton in the master branch of couchdb,
and some of his personal riffs at [https://github.com/chewbranca/mr-
turtles](https://github.com/chewbranca/mr-turtles). The idea is to use tools
like you mentioned to run JS in browser, on server, and in the database.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks - I just bookmarked that.

------
rubiquity
This is incredibly good news. CouchDB is a fantastic database that doesn't get
the attention it deserves. The best part about this merge is that CouchDB will
get the scaling benefits that BigCouch offers. The load balancing and
clustering of BigCouch is going to be incredibly useful for scaling CouchDB.

------
mey
Anyone familiar w/ the CouchDB community, can you describe how well it's
working? From afar it seems to be a bit rudder less, but I could be
misinterpreting the situation.

~~~
daleharvey
Yeh the 3 founders essentially being pulled off the project to a competitor
definitely took its toll.

However one founder has returned full time to the project, and while I would
still describe it as 'in recovery' its definitely looking promising, there
have been more contributors than ever this year, theres exciting work in
progress in the works including this bigcouch merge and fauxton, as ell as
couch related project like hood.ie and (forgive the self promotion)
pouchdb.com

So its looking up, this email definitely sums up the current enthusiam for me
- [http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/couchdb-
dev/201307....](http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/couchdb-
dev/201307.mbox/browser)

~~~
nslater
Dale, did you mean to link to this:

[http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/couchdb-dev/201307....](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/couchdb-dev/201307.mbox/%3C3CD8BEDD-
EEE0-4C39-8DCA-81D92C226831@apache.org%3E)

~~~
evangineer
I found Jan Lehnardt's vision for CouchDB very compelling. It allows CouchDB
to be the feature-rich core of a large, complex ecosystem, yet retain a
ruthless focus on being the best multi-master replicating database available.

~~~
janl
Thank you :)

------
smagch
I'm just using CouchDB right now for my side project. Cloudant is offering
really great service although they don't provide multi-tenant service in
Japan. But I'll go for Cloudant unless latency between Japan and Singapore
matters.

By the way, I posted another link three days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6088443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6088443)

------
ramy_d
page isn't accessible at this time. does anyone have a short copy or
something?

~~~
mbroberg
From
[https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/welcome_bigcouch](https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/welcome_bigcouch)
via [http://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/](http://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/)

THURSDAY JUL 25, 2013 Welcome BigCouch

Good news! Cloudant has announced the completion of the BigCouch merge. This
is a huge step forward for CouchDB. So thank you to Cloudant, and thank you to
the committers (particularly Robert Newson and Paul Davis) who slogged (and
travelled the world to pair with each other) to make this happen.

What does this mean? Well, right now, the code is merged, but not released. So
hold your clicks just a moment! Once the code has been tested, we will include
it in one of our regular releases. (If you want to help us test, hop on to the
dev@ mailing list!)

What’s new? The key accomplishment of the merged code is that BigCouch’s
clustering capability, along with the rest of Cloudant’s other enhancements to
CouchDB’s code base, will now be available in Apache CouchDB. This also
includes improvements in compaction and replication speed, as well as boosts
for high-concurrency access performance.

Painless replication has always been CouchDB's biggest feature. Now we get to
take advantage of Cloudant’s experience running large distributed clusters in
production for four years. With BigCouch merged in, CouchDB will be able to
replicate data at a much larger scale.

But wait! That’s not all! Cloudant has decided to terminate their BigCouch
fork of CouchDB, and instead focus future development on Apache CouchDB. This
is excellent news for CouchDB, even more excellent news for the CouchDB
community.

Here’s the original press release:

Cloudant Contributes Database Scalability and Fault-Tolerance Framework to
Apache CouchDB™

And here are some highlights from the press:

Sofa, so good ... BigCouch relaxes into comfy Apache CouchDB (The Register)

Cloudant pitches one CouchDB for all (GigaOM)

Cloudant Merges BigCouch Into Apache CouchDB (eWeek)

Cloudant Breathes Life Into CouchDB - Merges BigCouch into Apache Project
(CMSwire)

CouchDB Gets Cloudant's 'Super-Size Me' Scaling (InformationWeek)

Cloudant Merges BigCouch Code into Apache Open Source Database (The WHIR)

Cloudant Merges BigCouch Database into Open Source Apache CouchDB (The VAR
Guy)

Cloudant merges distributed BigCouch code with Apache CouchDB (JAXenter)

Cloudant contributes database scalability and fault-tolerance framework to
Apache CouchDB (SD Times)

P.S. Cloudant is also hosting a party at OSCON on July 25 to celebrate the
news. (They’re booth #305 if you’re at the show.) And if all that wasn’t
enough, stay tuned for news about a CouchDB conference that we should be
announcing shortly…

Posted at 06:26PM Jul 25, 2013 by Noah in News | Comments[0] |

